# Brazilian pennywort



## hollo (Jun 14, 2014)

It might depend on strain? In my experience, though, it also depends on the parameters it is grown in. 
While I had mine in a PPS-PRO dosed tank with a short light period (4 hours) the leaves were about nickel sized. NOw that I'm dosing EI regularly, CO2 Booster, and have an 7 hour light period (divided by 4 hours in between) the new leaves have gotten to sizes of around quarter size, and some are reaching half-dollar size.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

In my low light tanks it will grow to about the size of a dime. In my high light tank I've had individual leaf nodes get to half dollar size depending on how long I leave them in there. In that tank though the light is a lot more intense, there's CO2 and alot more nuits for it to feed on.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I can grow huge leaves on my Brazilian penny wort. There is smaller plants that look like it but require higher light. Not ment for low tech.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

philipraposo1982 said:


> I can grow huge leaves on my Brazilian penny wort. There is smaller plants that look like it but require higher light. Not ment for low tech.


Agreed they do much better in higher light. At least in my experience.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I never said that. I grow gorgeous pennywort in low tech no co2 or excel tank. I said that there are other high light plants that stay much smaller but they are not pennywort.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*pennywort*



philipraposo1982 said:


> I never said that. I grow gorgeous pennywort in low tech no co2 or excel tank. I said that there are other high light plants that stay much smaller but they are not pennywort.


 Do they look like pennywort ? What are there names ?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

hydrocotyle japan
Cardemine lyrata


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*Pennywort*

Ordered some and didn't like it at first , the leaves were too big and the plants looked bad.. Buyt it has really came around and made a great plant. First pic is when I first got it, about 6 werks ago.second pic is a few days ago , after I took out a sandwich bag full of it.


----------

